# Gamer section



## 420God (Dec 30, 2012)

Might be nice to have one.


----------



## kingmat8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

ill second that motion


----------



## match box (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't spell but the spell check on here comes with other stuff that I don't want. Whats a dumb m/f to do?


----------



## Orlandocb (Dec 30, 2012)

I def like this, been playing Plantside 2 so much lately


----------



## past times (Dec 30, 2012)

is planetside good? i am normally on Call of Duty, but kind of wanting something new for a little while


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 31, 2012)

We have a gaming forum, we call it Sports.


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2012)

How about a subsection for the non physical type of games then. Totally different types of people most of the time.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

rollitup said:


> We have a gaming forum, we call it Sports.


No... no no no. Sports is sports, gaming is gaming. I have to actually disagree with you on this one. Respectfully of course.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

LoL, i was thinkn like a built into the forum games. Id jam out on some pac-man, q-bert, frikn zelda!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

Starcraft is not a sport. League of legends, maybe, but battlefield bad company?? Not a sport.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

I jus lost like 4 months of my life to wartune, server 4 haha, i had to step away for a while.. had a top 20 character on the server.. not sure where i am now.. yuck 43 now...


----------



## DonPepe (Jan 4, 2013)

I pretty much only play xbox these days, PC games are far to addicting. anyone play halo 4?


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Starcraft is not a sport. League of legends, maybe, but battlefield bad company?? Not a sport.


uh i beg to differ. View attachment 2466358 theyre totally turning into sports, lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

I sir, have been a gamer and a sports fan. I feel there is a difference. Chess is a game, some do it for sport. I am playing a game. Anyone who has been around nintendos, segas, n64, ps1-3 etc knows the difference between gaming and sport.


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I sir, have been a gamer and a sports fan. I feel there is a difference. Chess is a game, some do it for sport. I am playing a game. Anyone who has been around nintendos, segas, n64, ps1-3 etc knows the difference between gaming and sport.


okie dokie there first off im a girl, second i game about 15 hours a day everyday, ima huge gamer, theyre turning into sport like events thats all and i dont think theres anything wrong with it either, its a good thing, because people on the outside who dont game, generally look at us in a bad way


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> okie dokie there first off im a girl, second i game about 15 hours a day everyday, ima huge gamer, theyre turning into sport like events thats all and i dont think theres anything wrong with it either, its a good thing, because people on the outside who dont game, generally look at us in a bad way


I'm playing fallout 3 right now (a classic), but I must say that gaming can get excessive, I use to game like that and quite all together then gradually ease my way back in. I would go non-stop until I conquered the story line.


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I'm playing fallout 3 right now (a classic), but I must say that gaming can get excessive, I use to game like that and quite all together then gradually ease my way back in. I would go non-stop until I conquered the story line.


yes i like that game as well ^_^ quite good, i like a good story line, im trying to get through allan wake right now but its a bit scary for me, yeah yeah whatever, LOL


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes i like that game as well ^_^ quite good, i like a good story line, im trying to get through allan wake right now but its a bit scary for me, yeah yeah whatever, LOL


Just checked it out, looks like a legitimate choice for my gaming taste. It looks like it would be hard to quit playing one you started, let me know if you like it. Speaking of scary games did you play any of the resident evils?


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

do you play any of the bethesda games on the puter ? fallout, oblivion, skyrim, any of them become so much better once you get into modding them out. i mostly like the custom armors & weapons, and dungeon addons, living spaces and what not. i jus love tweaking the games and adding in shit. my program files folder for each game usually ends up being huge, 25-35 gigs in size.

http://nexusmods.com/


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 4, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> do you play any of the bethesda games on the puter ? fallout, oblivion, skyrim, any of them become so much better once you get into modding them out. i mostly like the custom armors & weapons, and dungeon addons, living spaces and what not. i jus love tweaking the games and adding in shit. my program files folder for each game usually ends up being huge, 25-35 gigs in size.
> 
> http://nexusmods.com/


I want to get oblivion, I havn't modded though. Thank you for the link I will certainly put it to good use!


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Just checked it out, looks like a legitimate choice for my gaming taste. It looks like it would be hard to quit playing one you started, let me know if you like it. Speaking of scary games did you play any of the resident evils?


yes i kinda just power myself through the scary games i dont like jumping at the computer desk LOL but i enjoy a good story line, then sometimes i just like to beat shit up LOL


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 5, 2013)

the nexus site when i started only covered like 3 or 4 games, oblivion, morrowind, fallout 3, and dragon age. they have grown. just browse down the list of most dl'd or top 20 list, the things these guys do is pretty amazing. there can be a lot to getting things working correctly, but there are enough tutorials, or youtube vids, it shouldnt be to hard to follow along.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> okie dokie there first off im a girl, second i game about 15 hours a day everyday, ima huge gamer, theyre turning into sport like events thats all and i dont think theres anything wrong with it either, its a good thing, because people on the outside who dont game, generally look at us in a bad way


Well, ma'am, pardon me. I agree with you. 15 hours a day? Whatcha know about league of legends hmm?


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well, ma'am, pardon me. I agree with you. 15 hours a day? Whatcha know about league of legends hmm?


a lot lol but i prefer dota.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> a lot lol but i prefer dota.


Awww common, lemme chase you around the field with Xin Zhao a little  I won't rough you up too bad


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

wrath incarnate and lodus are my two mains


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2013)

lol do you play any other games? also i dont play LoL,HON, or DOTA too much cause i find poeple are really big assholes in those games


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

No, not really, I kinda stick with one until I get burned out and move on. I still prefer stuff like starcraft, battlefield bad company, warcraft, league of legends, etc. Been "gaming" ever since I bought my first nintendo. I never considered it a "sport" though. Never even thought league of legends was as big as it was until I saw the world series being broadcast and I saw the massive crowd. That was obviously more than your average gamer sitting at home on their console games.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No, not really, I kinda stick with one until I get burned out and move on. I still prefer stuff like starcraft, battlefield bad company, warcraft, league of legends, etc. Been "gaming" ever since I bought my first nintendo. I never considered it a "sport" though. Never even thought league of legends was as big as it was until I saw the world series being broadcast and I saw the massive crowd. That was obviously more than your average gamer sitting at home on their console games.


its quite big now , i watched the dota 2 championship i watched i think the game before the big finale game not sure what itscalled i dont do sports it was a sport term anyways there was 2 million people watching

and that was just on this website http://www.twitch.tv/ so whereever else they broadcasted too was probably had more viewers[video=youtube;VuV7CoKPRY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuV7CoKPRY4[/video]

watch the whole video this isnt the same one but youll see they market it just like a sporting event , they show advertisements like headsets, they show the fans watching, the teams all have corresponding uniforms, they have commentary , its very much so marketed like a sporting event, and this is just a little tiny event.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

What is this Dota you speak of?


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2013)

pretty much the same thing as Lol and Hon,


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll look into it. I wish battlefield bad company 2 and punkbuster would quit banning me. Ugh, global bans are b.s. Of course, that's what I get for being a notorious game hack lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2013)

hey if oyu get good enough you can enter into one of the tournaments that the winner takes 100,000 dollars home


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm good, but not that good. I have to do other things like chase women around, have a social life, work, etc.. so, my gaming time is pretty limited. In fact, I literally quit playing league of legends so much because I made it my own game to master this RIU situation. Learning and absorbing what I can. Knowledge is key and RIU has it. So I got hooked on the site


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to play those types of games with about a 6 pack of beer in me, otherwise, I'm not as aggressive.. My greatest defense is usually my bad ass offense!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 5, 2013)

I named the forum Sports because I thought that name would cover all gaming. That's why the description says *"watching and playing your favorite games."* It's intended to be all inclusive. So whether watching football, playing basketball, watching chess, playing video games, watching the olympics, to pitching horseshoes it can all be discussed there. 

However, I am a gamer, and have been all my life. I started with pinball machines when they were a nickel a game or 6 games for a quarter, and I played them for many hours. I'm still an absolute pinball wizard to this day! And I've done the 15 hour days of video games, too. I remember when Sega Channel came out, and you had 50 games available to play, it was awesome!

So if we had a Video Game forum, it would have to have a snazzy name. Let's hear 'em.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I named the forum Sports because I thought that name would cover all gaming. That's why the description says "watching and playing your favorite games." It's intended to be all inclusive. So whether watching football, playing basketball, watching chess, playing video games, watching the olympics, to pitching horseshoes it can all be discussed there.
> 
> However, I am a gamer, and have been all my life. I started with pinball machines when they were a nickel a game or 6 games for a quarter, and I played them for many hours. I'm still an absolute pinball wizard to this day! And I've done the 15 hour days of video games, too. I remember when Sega Channel came out, and you had 50 games available to play, it was awesome!
> 
> So if we had a Video Game forum, it would have to have a snazzy name. Let's hear 'em.


Sega Channel was AWEESOMMMEE!!!!! my grades reflected it too, went from a straight A student to straight D's. I miss my genesis. I sold it with 4 controllers and like 14 games for 1 bag. Yes, one bag of weed. I regret it!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I named the forum Sports because I thought that name would cover all gaming. That's why the description says *"watching and playing your favorite games."* It's intended to be all inclusive. So whether watching football, playing basketball, watching chess, playing video games, watching the olympics, to pitching horseshoes it can all be discussed there.
> 
> However, I am a gamer, and have been all my life. I started with pinball machines when they were a nickel a game or 6 games for a quarter, and I played them for many hours. I'm still an absolute pinball wizard to this day! And I've done the 15 hour days of video games, too. I remember when Sega Channel came out, and you had 50 games available to play, it was awesome!
> 
> So if we had a Video Game forum, it would have to have a snazzy name. Let's hear 'em.


Oh this is easy for me to answer. GAME IT UP!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, that's a good one. I like it, but I was hoping to get some more suggestions, anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Behind the screens


----------



## 420God (Jan 6, 2013)

Gamer's Haven


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 9, 2013)

OK gamers, there's a new Video Game forum called Game It Up.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you serious?! I really got to name that??


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow you're serious!! That is awesome!!! Thank you rollitup! I think sunni was a good choice to moderate there as well!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I asked her, and she said she was game.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Well, I asked her, and she said she was game.



Ha, well, I'm game too. In due time of course. I feel lucky to have a section made after suggestions from us. The fact that you chose game it up, REALLY makes me feel like I'm part of the board now!!! Such a good feeling!


----------



## 420God (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you Rollitup! I'm sure alot of users will like it.

And great name Krondizzel, I was kinda lost on what it should be as I'm not a gamer at all.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

420God said:


> Awesome! Thank you Rollitup! I'm sure alot of users will like it.
> 
> And great name Krondizzel, I was kinda lost on what it should be as I'm not a gamer at all.


I've been gaming ever since the first nintendo game out. I've wasted years of my life sitting in front of T.V.s lol


----------



## match box (Jan 11, 2013)

Damm I need to learn to read and spell. Gamer not gramer. ops


----------

